

Who are the best “quiet” angels and VCs? - fivedogit

Seems like, nowadays, part of angel investing (and entrepreneurship, too, I guess) is aggressive and obsessive tweeting, blogging, newslettering and general self promotion.<p>As an introvert, I resent the idea that it&#x27;s now essentially a requirement of The Game.<p>Is it?<p>If not, who are some of the best &quot;quiet&quot; angels and VCs?
======
MichaelCrawford
Ann Winblad: [http://www.hwvp.com/](http://www.hwvp.com/)

David Rose: [http://www.rose.vc/](http://www.rose.vc/)

Heidi Roizen: [http://www.heidiroizen.com/](http://www.heidiroizen.com/)

But also have a read of "The Valley is a Harsh Mistress":
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/business/stock/venture/capital/...](http://www.warplife.com/tips/business/stock/venture/capital/misery.html)

I personally would not touch Venture Capital with a ten-foot pole.

------
cjbarber
naval is pretty quiet about his investments, but he's done very well (he blogs
and tweets and such but doesn't really hype his investments)

ray tonsing of caffeinated capital, too

